# kapex and makita dxt



## bbgcarpentry (Apr 11, 2009)

Went to the canadain woodworking show today with the intension of buying the kapex and the c22 vac with it,At $ 2450 i want it i just cant step over the edge and go ahead and buy it, its the 3 times the price of the new makita dxt which is the new deeper cut 10 inch looks a great machine with improved dust collection,if the fest was 1200 i could do it just a f--k lot of money.Anybody got the DXT yet and what the dust exstraction like?I love fest tools but the kapex is a tough sell.i spent 4 hours walking round the show thinking come on john just buy that kapex,but something inside just wont let me spend that ,i want to but somthing is holding me back helppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppp!!!!!!!!1


----------



## Framer53 (Feb 23, 2008)

bbgcarpentry said:


> Went to the canadain woodworking show today with the intension of buying the kapex and the c22 vac with it,At $ 2450 i want it i just cant step over the edge and go ahead and buy it, its the 3 times the price of the new makita dxt which is the new deeper cut 10 inch looks a great machine with improved dust collection,if the fest was 1200 i could do it just a f--k lot of money.Anybody got the DXT yet and what the dust exstraction like?I love fest tools but the kapex is a tough sell.i spent 4 hours walking round the show thinking come on john just buy that kapex,but something inside just wont let me spend that ,i want to but somthing is holding me back helppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppp!!!!!!!!1[/q
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

Funny you say that. The main Festool guy at our dealer says almost the same exact thing. He says that he owns almost everything festool make except the kapex. He says it's a lovely saw but i wont lie that you can get a saw for 1/3rd the price that will perform just as well. I was very very close to buying it the other day but the price sure is a hard one to swallow.

I done a little test earlier with a digital angle finder that sticks to the blade. I tested how accurate the kapex was and when it said it was at 90 and 45 my digital gauge said the exact same thing. Problem was my 2 year old makita thats been bashed about and dropped a few times gave the same exact results. I would love the Kapex as it does look like every nice saw. Just not the asking price nice. Maybe when i get my next big job i will have a few beers a lunch and then go and buy it. I will buy anything when I'm drunk lol.


----------



## Five Star (Jan 15, 2009)

Use the search button and you can get the reviews on both saws:thumbsup:

I have the makita since its debut, and 7 months later it performs flawless, the capacity is almost identical to the kapex! the Kapex is more superior if you need the dust collection!!


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

I know there is a 4 month old one for sale in B.C.

It took me a year to get it and I bought the table for it as well.
If you are a roaming carpenter and like to work in a shop, there is no better saw.

It is super compact and takes up minimal room. 
I have not used the new makita but, the 4 rails thing seems awkward to me.

There are a lot more bells and whistles on the Kapex for sure.

Variable speed
counterbalanced bevel
dual lasers
built in angle gauge
great depth setting for plowing
electronic motor controls for constant speed cutting
slip clutch
and so on.


----------



## Five Star (Jan 15, 2009)

I have alot of festools also and there far superior in most tools like sanders, and now that i used the c12 im in heaven! 

the kapex still has alot of issues and while its accurate its also vulnerable and sensitive, and still seams to have grindage issues!! im waiting for a promotion and till the kinks are worked out!:thumbsup:


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

I agree it had a few kinks when it came out here in the states.
I will also say festool went above and beyond to take care of any issues people had with it.

Good luck calling makita and talking to a application specialist about a question or concern.


----------



## Five Star (Jan 15, 2009)

Actually makita is been great with my lxt hammer drill, and any other problems i had, there not festool by any means, but i have a service center 5 miles from my home so i just drop off and they usually take care of any issues!

Havent had any issues at all with the ls1016 im pretty happy with it,! but i see a kapex in the horizon for setting up in a shop or a finished house!

ebay has a few now but im also not ready to pull the trigger till i get a nice job and i,ll throw it into the cost :whistling


----------



## Winchester (Jun 29, 2008)

WarnerConstInc. said:


> I know there is a 4 month old one for sale in B.C.


where and how much?


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

Mine is sitting by my bed, I just washed it's favorite blanket and she is resting up for good days work tomorrow!:laughing:

Realistically, mine paid for itself in the first 2 months I had it.
Especially in the ease of transport department.


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

Winchester said:


> where and how much?



http://festoolownersgroup.com/classifieds/fs-festool-kapex/


----------



## Winchester (Jun 29, 2008)

WarnerConstInc. said:


> http://festoolownersgroup.com/classifieds/fs-festool-kapex/


bah, not a good enough deal. I bet I could get a new one from Washington for almost the same...


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

Winchester said:


> bah, not a good enough deal. I bet I could get a new one from Washington for almost the same...


Offer him a bit less, I don't know how far victoria is from you though.

It's 1300.00 here. Isn't that like $400 canadian by now?:laughing:


----------



## Winchester (Jun 29, 2008)

WarnerConstInc. said:


> Offer him a bit less, I don't know how far victoria is from you though.
> 
> It's 1300.00 here. Isn't that like $400 canadian by now?:laughing:


USD and CAD are pretty close.

However, a new kapex here is something like $1700. I ask the dealer why and he spouted brokerage fees and all this other crap for importing it.

$1300 in the US and then the fees when you cross the border it would probably be $1400-$1500? I don't know, but when I have some money set aside I'm going to look into it. But I wouldn't pay $1400 for a used one.

Victoria is not that far, but I do have to take a ferry to get there


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

Winchester said:


> A new one here is something like $1700
> 
> $1300 and then the fees when you cross the border it would probably be $1400-$1500? I don't know, but when I have some money set aside I'm going to look into it. But I wouldn't pay $1400 for a used one
> 
> Victoria is not that far, but I do have to take a ferry to get there


Remember you still get the remainder of the warranty on a used tool.

For the prices I see on used stuff here, it seems to be right in line with the used prices on these tools.

Next time I wont tell you!!:whistling:laughing:


----------



## Winchester (Jun 29, 2008)

WarnerConstInc. said:


> Remember you still get the remainder of the warranty on a used tool.
> 
> For the prices I see on used stuff here, it seems to be right in line with the used prices on these tools.
> 
> Next time I wont tell you!!:whistling:laughing:


I would buy a used one from the USA no problem if it were $300-400 cheaper than a new one from down there! good deal.

I just don't understand how the dealers here can justify charging $400 more than what you guys pay unless they ordered 1 saw at a time.  I guess I'm just not happy paying $1400 for a used saw when I can drive 1 hour south and see a new one with a $1300 tag on it :whistling


----------



## Winchester (Jun 29, 2008)

anyway, to the OP.

Just buy the damn saw, you know you want to! :clap:


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

Winchester said:


> anyway, to the OP.
> 
> Just buy the damn saw, you know you want to! :clap:


There's a big difference between want and need. My wife always springs that one on me lol


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

Ryan- I know they lowered some of the prices in Canada this year, I think the kapex was one of those. 
It might be 1500 now or 1400.


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

BCConstruction said:


> There's a big difference between want and need. My wife always springs that one on me lol


I am glad mine doesn't care about the tools, she just gets pissed because I refuse to use them on our house!:laughing:


----------



## Winchester (Jun 29, 2008)

WarnerConstInc. said:


> Ryan- I know they lowered some of the prices in Canada this year, I think the kapex was one of those.
> It might be 1500 now or 1400.


http://ultimatetools.myshopify.com/products/1037

I remember it used to be over $1700, so I guess it dropped a bit... still a little much if you ask me


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

WarnerConstInc. said:


> I am glad mine doesn't care about the tools, she just gets pissed because I refuse to use them on our house!:laughing:


 
She aint too bad. The crazy thing is i am working on our house and i have been for last 2 months almost. Tore the whole thing out and redone from scratch and she give me a funny look everytime she see's another festool box lol. She just spent 12k on a sofa for the front room so i should be allowed every tool they make lol


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

Winchester said:


> http://ultimatetools.myshopify.com/products/1037
> 
> I remember it used to be over $1700, so I guess it dropped a bit... still a little much if you ask me


I didn't say how much!:laughing:


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

12k for a sofa?


----------



## Winchester (Jun 29, 2008)

wow.... better celophane that thing :laughing:


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

The thing is we were looking at them in the $1200-$1500 range and then we sat down on this one. didn't even know the price but we thought it had to be expensive because of how nice it was. Man even i was impressed as i don't ever sit on any sofa and watch tv. We asked the price and our jaws hit the deck. 2 hours later we called back and ordered one. They are made in Finland by ekornes. From what i know they are the Festool of the sofa world lol


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

I get all my furniture from the curb alerts on craigslist.
How else could I support a tool addiction.


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

WarnerConstInc. said:


> I get all my furniture from the curb alerts on craigslist.
> How else could I support a tool addiction.


Lol you would have loved this one my neighbor kicked out earlier. Looked like something from the 80's and had 6 seats that looked like computer desk chairs in light suade brown color with little wheels you could zoom around the table with. The other neighbor had them before i could get to them lol.


----------



## TBFGhost (Oct 9, 2008)

WarnerConstInc. said:


> I get all my furniture from the curb alerts on craigslist.
> How else could I support a tool addiction.


:laughing:


----------



## bbgcarpentry (Apr 11, 2009)

more makita input please
:thumbup:


----------



## Winchester (Jun 29, 2008)

bbgcarpentry said:


> more makita input please
> :thumbup:


It was rated #1 in a review/comparison I read. Unfortunately, I think Kapex was not included in the comparison


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

Winchester said:


> It was rated #1 in a review/comparison I read. Unfortunately, I think Kapex was not included in the comparison


No one seems to want to review it with the other saws, I think because of the price.


----------



## Winchester (Jun 29, 2008)

WarnerConstInc. said:


> No one seems to want to review it with the other saws, I think because of the price.


I guess it would be like comparing a BMW 330i with a Chevy Cobalt


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

Winchester said:


> I guess it would be like comparing a BMW 330i with a Chevy Cobalt


They have a niche market for sure.

I think they started selling some of their tools here about 12 years ago or so.
I believe Tom Silva was one of the first to start buying them as well.


----------



## AustinDB (Sep 11, 2006)

BCConstruction said:


> They are made in Finland by ekornes


I'm not familiar with term, is it like an elfish community of sofa makers?


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

72chevy4x4 said:


> I'm not familiar with term, is it like an elfish community of sofa makers?


:laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

lol :thumbsup:


----------



## mattsk8 (Dec 6, 2009)

I played w/ the kapex at woodcraft a couple days ago. I wasn't super impressed w/ it. I didn't see it doing anything that justified spending 700$ more than the new Makita for it. I would go w/ the makita. My makita's 5 years old (if I read right I think we have the same makita). Mine still works great or I would buy the new one. It's a sweet saw and makita miter saws have always been good to me. No complaints about my Festool tools either except the price tag :whistling!

On second thought, if I could afford a 12k$ couch I would probably just buy them both and write a review for us so we finaly know!!


----------



## bbgcarpentry (Apr 11, 2009)

im leaning towards to makita and puting a dust colllector with a large boot on a 4 inch pipe hehind the saw plus the fein vac which gets better reviews than the fest so ive been told


----------



## Five Star (Jan 15, 2009)

In the makita LS1016 manual theres a part that can be ordered for better dust collecton !! i have to try to dig up the manual to see!:thumbsup:


----------

